# Best option for quick disconnect for eheim canister filter.



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Leave a certain amount of hose permanently attached to the canister and add PVC unions and PVC ball valves relatively low on the tubes after they leave the canister. This will hold water in the tubes to restart the siphon. This may involve a barb x PVC connector, I do not know if there is a way to directly connect a union to the tubing. 
Or else swap the tubing out for flex PVC. You can glue standard (white) PVC to flex PVC with Red Hot Blue Glue. 
Flex PVC is probably not the same diameter as the Eheim tubing, take the tubing and as much of the filter as you need with you when you go shopping. Make sure whatever you get will fit, and the parts can be connected.


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

I added up going to Canadian tire were I found garden hose quick connector stuff and made it work. $30 total and now I can quickly unsnap my hoses with no spillage 

Thanks for the advice though.

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## caique (Mar 16, 2012)

Can we see pics?

Sounds cool i have the same filter no problems yet though..

John


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

Hey John,

I found that the on off lever is stiff and takes a fair bit of force to switch over. The gears inside always seem to break, this causes the lever to become useless and if its not completely closed off it won't eject.

I replaced the unit once then it happened again shortly after. I ended up taking things apart and forcing with a screwdriver to its full open position and kept it there. This is why I needed a quick connect addition. 

I will add some pictures in a bit.

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## jrill (Nov 20, 2013)

Maybe I'm missing something but why not an eheim disconnect for around $20.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

Quick taps sell for $55 or more here in Canada. And that's just for one line. I woukd be spending over $100 for both. Chinese knock offs here of the quick taps are $25 each. I paid $30 cdn total for both lines.

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk



Here is the picture. Oh and another perk is that there is a warranty on these and its sold local so its easy to replace if ever needed.

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Big Buddha (Jul 30, 2012)

Good job Phil, keep us posted on how they hold up. I tried the Gardena disconnects years ago on my hoses outside and they always leaked and didn't shut off completely. But that was with about 40 psi of pressure on them. Just be sure to have bucket under them while cleaning the filter. You could always add cheap valves above them just in case. 

Antelco A45515 5/8 in. 16mm Barb Valve For 0.570-0.620 ID Drip Tubing for Drip Irrigation Systems


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

It seems that there is a reduced flow which was to be expected. Not sure I like how much its reduced, I am sure my angles don't mind it.

I will keep a close eye on things and see how it goes. 

As far as leaking I doubt it will be an issue because there is barely any pressure on the stops. Just the head pressure from the water on the hoses that's above it. 

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

I love the new style disconnects! If your set was hard to remove, I would guess that you got the bad lemon of the group. One of the points I like enough to pay more for over the Classic line is the disconnect . For me it is so much easier to just flip the one lever and press the red button to remove but if your set took enough pressure to break the lever, there was a defect somewhere. If it takes enough pressure to break the handle, there has to be a major jam somewhere as the lever only moves a couple plastic parts. 
I really like the way the two work together so that it has to be in the right positon to add or remove the tubing but if your red button is broken as well, it sounds like they were not working right at all.


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

The lever didn't break. What broke was the gears that the lever engages to flip the tabs that lock it. I think the ball valves were too snug which is what caused it. It was not jammed either time.

I will contact eheim and see if maybe they can do something about it. But the way I have it setup now is really good minus a bit of flow reduction.

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

I have a 2075 and 2076 and have had to replace the adapter valve a couple of times on each filter. As Philipraposo mentions, the lever that shuts the flow off and on gets stiffer over time until it eventually freezes and the valve is stuck in either the open or closed position. Of course if it sticks in the on position it makes it impossible to eject and you have to disassemble the head to remove it. After replacing the valve on both filters I started keeping a spare on hand and when they begin getting harder to open and close I replace them.


----------



## Sugarcat (Jan 24, 2014)

I'm interested in your solution as I've had the same problem with my pro 3. My lever broke off and the replacement is already getting stiff again.


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

It didn't work out well because of how restrictive it is.

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Big Buddha (Jul 30, 2012)

My plan is to use 2 of these

Antelco A49035 16 mm Barb x 1/2 in. MPT Drip Tubing Valve for Drip Irrigation Systems

And 1 of these 

Mueller Global 1/2 in. PVC FPT x FPT Union-164-133HC - The Home Depot


----------



## GitMoe (Aug 30, 2010)

I use these...









https://www.brewershardware.com/1-2-Cam-and-Groove-Coupler-X-1-2-high-flow-Hose-Barb.html









https://www.brewershardware.com/CAMP12B12.html

$13 per pair. They're normally used in home brewing beer. The gasket inside the female end is also replaceable which means these will last basically forever. Though I've never had one leak ever after years of use with the original gaskets.

If you need a smaller diameter barb you can use Tri-Clover fittings which are more expensive but have more barb size options. Still solid food grade stainless and quick disconnect system. They're available on the page that's linked in a different section.


----------



## Supa Mint (Jul 5, 2016)

I'm so frustrated with these Eheim filters. I have the 2017, and have had the adapter fail several times now. The part can be replaced with Eheim Part #7428718, which costs $36 shipped. You pretty much need to saw it out of the housing, which is another major issue - and not something that I would recommend for most people. What a piece of junk, and completely inexcusable for such an expense filter unit. Of course Eheim does not cover this part under any warranty; and their technical support has been less than helpful. As a result, I would recommend another brand of filter for those that are considering an Eheim.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

A small dab of petroleum jelly (Vaseline without the menthol?) swabbed down on the face of the ball valves will make them easier and less prone to break. One of the things we miss lots of times is doing the preventative small stuff---like keeping things lubed!


----------

